# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  ما هي صفات الشخصية القيادية ؟ و الشخصية القوية ؟ والشخصية الغامضة ؟

## أم علي طويلبة علم

ما هي صفات الشخصية القيادية ؟ و الشخصية القوية ؟ والشخصية الغامضة ؟

هل يمكن أن تجتمع في شخص ؟

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------


## القارة فى بيتها

هذا موضوع قرأته واحببت ان انقله للفائده 

انماط الشخصيه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



استمعت الى محاظره قيمه للتدكتور مريد الكلابي.. غيرت مجرى حياتي اقتطفت منها قطفات اتمنى ان تنال استحسانكم


&&&


كثيرا ما كنت اتضايق من صديقي عادل لانه لا يعرف شي اسمه مجامله..وك ثيرا ماكنت اشعر بالملل حينما يسرد


صالح قصة حصلت معه بكل تفاصيلها.. ياترى ماقصة عادل وصالح؟؟


&&& 


قسم علماء النفس الشخصيه الى اربعة انماط وهي المتفرد والتحليلي والتعبيري واخيرا الودي ولكي نستفيد


من الموضوع ارجو ان نتوقف عن القرائه بعد كل نمط من الانماط الاربعه لمده ثلاث دقايق نتذكر فيها الاشخاص الي تنطبق عليهم المواصفات


&&&

اولا المتفرداو الشخصيه القياديه .مواصفاته

هو انسان حازم يعني ياابيض او اسود

انسان مهتم بالنتيجه اكثر من التفاصيل

انسان يعشق عمله عملي حتى على حساب اسرته واصدقائه

هو شخصيه مبادره او مسيطره

سريع الرد ويتخذ قراراته بسرعه

يقبل التحدي والمخاطر بشرط ان يحصل على نتيجه

يتراجع عن الغلط بسرعه اذا علم ولا يكابر

واضح جدا ومباشر يطقها بالوجه

ناجح مع فرق العمل يعني يحب ان يعمل مع مجوعه


ثانيا التحليلي

هو شخصيه منعزله منزوي

مقيد ملتزم جدا بالقوانين والانظمه

مستمع جيدطبعا هو مايستمعلك لسواد عيونك ولكن يستمع ليعرف ما وراء الخبر

يستغرق وقت طويل جدا لتخاذ القرار يعني لو فرضنا انه فيه متفرد وتحليلي تجار المتفرد راح يسوي مية مشروع بالسنه والتحليلي راح يسوي مشروع واحد او اثنين وغالب مايكون ناجح بينما المتفرد ينجح بنصف المشاريع ويخسر ببعضها

رابعا هو ثابت في غايته يعني اذا حط شي براسه لازم يسويه

هو مثل المتفرد مستقل ارائه ومرجعيته داخليه.يعن ي ماحد يقدر يثرعليه الى اذا قتنع هو

هو شخص منطقي 


ثالثا التعبيري

قد يكون عدائيا و عاطفيا بنفس الوقت

يرتاح دائما الى الحديث واقامة علاقه قبل ان يبدا بالعمل او الموضوع مايدخل علطول بالسالفه

يعتمد على المشاعر في اتخاذ قرارات مهمه.يعني بعكس المتفرد والتحليلي تقدر تثر عليه

يثار شعوريا يعني بكلمه واحده تقدر تخليه يزعل وبكلمه وحده تراضيه انا صراحه لي خوي تعبيري مايهمني زعله مو لاني ماحبه بس لاني متاكد اذا تصلت عليه من بكرا وقلتله كلمه حلوه راح يرضى

التعبيري لديه خيال واسع جدا ويبني القصور الشامخات بالهوى يعني تلقاه يقول راح اسوي واسوي وبالاخير مايسوي شي







رابعا الودي

مستمع بصدق عكس التحليلي

علاقته صادقه ودائما يقدم غيره على نفسه

يعتمد على تحقيق الاهداف بعد تحقيق الروابط

يتجنب دائما المخاطر

يستمتع بالعمل مع فرق العمل
يبني العلاقات مع مرور وقت طويل هو يحب كل الناس ولكن هناك شخصين او ثلاثه فقط في قلبه دائما مايخرج معهم ويفضفض لهم

متعاون مع الاخرين

انا متاكد ان هناك سؤال يدور الان في خلدكم وهو اي الانماط افضل؟؟

بصراحه لايوجد نمط افضل من الاخر كلا ميسر لماخلق له المتفرد رائع في الاداره والقياده.

والتحليلي مناسب جدا للتحقيق والقضاء والمحاسبه

التعبيري رائع جدا لتطوير الافكار والافكار الابداعيه. .

والودي يكون منتج ومبدع اذا عمل مع فريق عمل

وربما يتسال بعضكم يقول انا وجدت لدي مجموعه من مواصفات المتفرد واخرى من الودي اقول ان لكل شخص نمط خاص ونمط مكمل

قد تكون تمتلك كثيرا من صفات المتفرد وبعض صفات الودي وبهذه الحاله نحكم ع الشخص على نمطه الغالب فاذا كانت صفات المتفرد اكثر من صفات الودي يكون الشخص متفرد

لكن هل نستطيع ان نغير انماطنا

وربما من الصعب او المستحيل ان يغير الشخص نمطه ولكن يستطيع ان يضيف الى نطه نمط اخر

مثلا اذكنت تعبيري تريد ان تضيف الى نفسك نمط متفرد فتستيع ذالك بان تاخذدورات في سرعة اتخاذ القرار ولاداره

وايضا كشفت الدراسات على ان صاحب النمط المتفرد يستمتع بالعمل مع الودي والعكس

وصاحب النمط التحليلي يستمتع مع صاحب النمط الودي

اعتذر عن الاطاله واشكركم على حسن استمتاعكم بالموضوع

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

يمكن لهذا الكتاب أن فيدك ، لم اطلع عليه لكنه يبدو مناسبا لطرحك
هنا
تحليل الشخصيات وفن التعامل معها
عبد الكريم الصالح

----------

